# Costco's new travel site is wonderful for car rentals, bargain for MCO, 11/4-18



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 30, 2011)

I cannot believe I actually got a mid-size for $154 with all taxes included for two weeks with Alamo, out of the Orlando airport!  

We weren't going to get a car for our trip with the kids and grandkids, staying on Disney property. But there are always things you need, and groceries to buy, etc.  I am thrilled to be a Costco member today!

Yeah!  I won't feel like we are Disney hostages for the entire two weeks.  I was wondering how I would handle it without a car and without Twistee Treat for two weeks.  So near, and yet so far without a car! :rofl:


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 30, 2011)

Great price!  I wouldn't go to Orlando without a car.  Crowds aren't my thing.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 30, 2011)

Cindy,

WOW, 2 weeks for $154. That's a great price for a car in Orlando!! 
I do like the way the new Costco travel site works for rental cars. You put in your dates and it checks all the companies/coupons. Sure is better than checking each coupon individually.

Most important.......
What is Twistee Treat?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 30, 2011)

Twistee Treat is this lovely little soft serve place.  They have the best soft serve in the world.  I crave it.


----------



## uop1497 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow !!! What a bargain . 

I book my 1 week car rental in Miami for 1st week of Nov cost me $191 ( including tax) . 

I just wonder how you did it. Do you use any coupon code


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 30, 2011)

You now have to be a Costco member to get the low rates, and apparently the codes are subtracted automatically.  I have NEVER gotten a car that cheap in Orlando before.  I usually pay $180-$450 for two weeks.  This was a mid-size, so I am very happy.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just booked Orlando for six days in November with Alamo, Intermediate car, for:

Base Price	 $37.82
Taxes & Fees	 $37.56
Estimated Rental Price	 $75.38

I knew someday I'd end up paying almost 100% in taxes and fees.


----------



## uop1497 (Sep 30, 2011)

Cindy,

I am Costco member . So far, I have never booked car thru them yet

I try to run a test for period of 11/8/11 to 11/15/11 for a mid-size car , pick up at Orlando airport .I  see a total  Estimated Rental Price is  $141.95. The price is way over what you paid.  I just wonder if I did not done the process correctly 

Can you or someone who know please share or point out what I did wrong. Thanks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't know why the car rentals change as the date gets closer.  They just do.  

We are going to pick up a car in Tampa on 10/14 for a week.  The best price was not on Costco.  Costco was $203 for the week.  So I booked Budget with a code I had, and it's still $149.  But if I was getting the car next Friday the 7th, Alamo has it through Costco for $95 with all taxes and fees.  I expect to pay $95, if I keep looking daily.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 30, 2011)

uop1497 said:


> Cindy,
> 
> I am Costco member . So far, I have never booked car thru them yet
> 
> ...



Prices change constantly. You didn't do anything wrong. I just checked the same dates I reserved about an hour ago, and now it's $141 with Alamo and $120ish with Enterprise. The cheap $75 rate is gone...at least for now. I also think Friday, sat, sun's are not the best time to obtain least expensive rates.


----------



## uop1497 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> Prices change constantly. You didn't do anything wrong. I just checked the same dates I reserved about an hour ago, and now it's $141 with Alamo and $120ish with Enterprise. The cheap $75 rate is gone...at least for now. I also think Friday, sat, sun's are not the best time to obtain least expensive rates.



Ken & Cindy,

Thank you for your reply. I understand the booking process a little better. 

I will check Costco website often to see if I can spot car rental good deal for my next trip . For this coming trip in Nov ( Miami) I already book car rental and can not cancel it ) .


----------



## momeason (Oct 1, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I cannot believe I actually got a mid-size for $154 with all taxes included for two weeks with Alamo, out of the Orlando airport!
> 
> We weren't going to get a car for our trip with the kids and grandkids, staying on Disney property. But there are always things you need, and groceries to buy, etc.  I am thrilled to be a Costco member today!
> 
> Yeah!  I won't feel like we are Disney hostages for the entire two weeks.  I was wondering how I would handle it without a car and without Twistee Treat for two weeks.  So near, and yet so far without a car! :rofl:




Great deal. 
I will check for deals. We have some upcoming trips.


----------



## exyeh (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a question about car rental insurance: The American Express card has an offer for $20/$25 when you use the card and enroll in their car rental insurance program. Does anyone know if that is a good deal? I have the car insurance with my own car which should cover the car rental insurance. Do I need this one? In case something happens, do I claim on both or just one?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 1, 2011)

We decided to enroll in the Amex insurance for $24.95 a pop.  It covers the entire rental for up to a month (not certain).  It becomes your primary insurance for the rental car.  If Alamo says you broke their windshield, or something like that, Amex insurance battles with them over it, and I am sure it would be based on your word that you returned the car undamaged.  

All rental companies give a receipt at the time you returned the car in good condition.  When you get a receipt, be sure to keep it for a few months.  Our son had them blame him for a windshield that wasn't broken while he was using it, and our daughter's husband was blamed for a dent they didn't do to their car.  This was months later.  

We have never had such an issue, but we are older.  We have also rented at least ten times more than the kids.  I think they target younger drivers.  Chances are it will happen to us at some point, and our answer is going to be, "fight with Amex over it."  :rofl:


----------



## brigechols (Oct 1, 2011)

I make a point of using my cell phone and/or camera to take a picture of the rental car when I return it. I include the rental car employee in at least one photo next to the car. Never had to use the photos but it's a safety measure that I continue to employ.


----------



## molemay (Oct 1, 2011)

*Renting Car from Phoenix*

I'm renting a car from Phoenix Airport, and before the Costco changes it was going to be $341.94 for a week during Thanksgiving this year.  Now with the new Costco rental site, it is quoting me $226.94 for the same days.  Phoenix airport charges a lot for taxes and fees, and I am worried that I will be paying more than stated when I got to pick up the car.

The terms and conditions part states "Taxes, other governmentally-authorized or imposed surcharges (including GST/VAT), license and concession recoupment fees, airport and airport facility fees, fuel, one-way rental charge and optional items are extra."

I wonder if any additional airport fees will be added when I go to get my car.

Has anyone actually picked up a car yet with the new changes?

Monika


----------



## exyeh (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you, Cindy! This is a great information. I will enroll in it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 1, 2011)

> wonder if any additional airport fees will be added when I go to ge my car.



In our many car rental transactions, NEVER have we paid additional taxes.  I know this info is on every car rental reservation, but it's just to protect the company, in case they have a new tax.  

For example, I heard Maui is going to start charging an additional $10 per day for car rentals to bring more money into the government.  I don't know if they decided not to do it or not.  I only paid like $260 for two weeks in a full-size car, and this was only a month ago.  I miss Maui.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 1, 2011)

molemay said:


> The terms and conditions part states "Taxes, other governmentally-authorized or imposed surcharges (including GST/VAT), license and concession recoupment fees, airport and airport facility fees, fuel, one-way rental charge and optional items are extra."
> 
> I wonder if any additional airport fees will be added when I go to get my car.
> 
> Monika



The Costco quote includes taxes.  You shouldn't (and I have never) been charged additional.  Take a copy of your confirmation including fees just in case.
Phoenix has high fees for rental cars while Tucson does not.  I've started flying into Tucson instead.  Tucson is a smaller airport without the long lines you see at Phoenix.  The airfare was a $100 for 2 but we saved $300 on the rental car.  In addition, it's just a more pleasant experience at the smaller airport.  
Sue


----------

